# Vizsla snuggles



## Eline10 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi community!

We have a 9-month old vizsla girl and I wanted to ask some advice. I know this is a "first-world-problem" but I just can't get it out of my head. 

She is a very loving girl who follows us around during the day and loves to give kisses by licking your face, and at night, she used to come up to the couch to snuggle, sleep between your legs, and I really loved that! Unfortunately she stopped doing this, and since a month and a half or so, she goes off to sleep in her fluffy dog bed. I'm happy that she enjoys her dog bed but I very much miss the evening couch naps, and I really don't know why she stopped doing it. During the day, she is now out of her crate more (in the past we had forced crate naps) so she sleeps more in her dog bed during daytime, so maybe she's just more used to it? 

I keep hoping it's a phase and hoping someone can tell me they went through the same  as I really miss those couch cuddles . Any advice/experiences are welcome! Thank you!


----------



## Markandro (12 mo ago)

Eline10 said:


> Hi community!
> 
> We have a 9-month old vizsla girl and I wanted to ask some advice. I know this is a "first-world-problem" but I just can't get it out of my head.
> 
> ...


Hi Eline! I’ve literally just posted a very similar topic here and then happened to scroll down and read your comment. Our 16 month boy has been behaving like this for a few months now and like you we feel a bit bereft of the cuddles. Hoping someone has some insight and hopefully some good news for us. Embry even appears unaffectionate sometimes now, as if he doesn’t like us anymore. It’s very weird. Do you have this? He gives us rather withering looks when we pat the sofa beside us, as if to say ‘no thanks I prefer my own company’!
One of the reasons we had for choosing the breed was their affectionate nature - guessing you had similar thoughts. It’s sad! Sorry we can’t say ‘we’ve been through it and he is now cuddly again’ but will keep this thread posted if he changes at all.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Each individual dog is different, but as a "rule of thumb", and you know what they say about hammers and thumbs, my experience with intact male Vizslas is that between the 14-24 month period, they get a little bit aloof anyway, and at about the 24-30 month they settle back out and become little mama's boys again.
I too just had my 26 month old male neutered. It really hasn't effected him much though. He's always been a bit intense
Finn has never been a "snuggle dog". He has always been an "attacker dog"! Any close " snuggling type" contact with him was the signal to start a wrestling match. He's a little calmer in that regard now, but that may have happened anyway.
My other experience with Vizlsas, both male and female, is that it is between the second and third year that you actually find out what their personality will be like for the next 10 years.
Give your boys some time, let all of the hormones and stuff settle out, and i believe you'll be back where you were.


----------



## Eline10 (Oct 22, 2021)

gunnr said:


> Each individual dog is different, but as a "rule of thumb", and you know what they say about hammers and thumbs, my experience with intact male Vizslas is that between the 14-24 month period, they get a little bit aloof anyway, and at about the 24-30 month they settle back out and become little mama's boys again.
> I too just had my 26 month old male neutered. It really hasn't effected him much though. He's always been a bit intense
> Finn has never been a "snuggle dog". He has always been an "attacker dog"! Any close " snuggling type" contact with him was the signal to start a wrestling match. He's a little calmer in that regard now, but that may have happened anyway.
> My other experience with Vizlsas, both male and female, is that it is between the second and third year that you actually find out what their personality will be like for the next 10 years.
> Give your boys some time, let all of the hormones and stuff settle out, and i believe you'll be back where you were.


Thank you so much! This is really helpful in the sense that I know now that I have it give it/her time and that many other factors play a role, she's also in puberty right now that might have an affect as well. Thanks!


----------



## Markandro (12 mo ago)

gunnr said:


> Each individual dog is different, but as a "rule of thumb", and you know what they say about hammers and thumbs, my experience with intact male Vizslas is that between the 14-24 month period, they get a little bit aloof anyway, and at about the 24-30 month they settle back out and become little mama's boys again.
> I too just had my 26 month old male neutered. It really hasn't effected him much though. He's always been a bit intense
> Finn has never been a "snuggle dog". He has always been an "attacker dog"! Any close " snuggling type" contact with him was the signal to start a wrestling match. He's a little calmer in that regard now, but that may have happened anyway.
> My other experience with Vizlsas, both male and female, is that it is between the second and third year that you actually find out what their personality will be like for the next 10 years.
> Give your boys some time, let all of the hormones and stuff settle out, and i believe you'll be back where you were.


That’s really useful to know thanks! Gives us hope for future cuddles 😊


----------

